# here is what left.........



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

There was also a fancytailed goldfish, but no remains were left.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I know they left a lot, but the had a few others, look!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

close up of the KOI, The big chumk missing on top, was the first bite, my new caribe have massive mouths


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

together!


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

HAhahahaha! Awesome!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn they really tore into the mag..poor fella never new what happened...the massacre...you should add some of these to the carnage forum


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice carnage...!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

mmmmmm.......Lunch


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

for now they gonna be on the beefheart krill diet, but hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll find a 12" KOI for a good price, maybe I'll make a vid.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

u shoulda made a video of those horrific deaths


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i need a camera







my reds just bit the lower jaw off a large black telescope.
those would of been nice carnage shots for a video.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> for now they gonna be on the beefheart krill diet, but hopefully in a couple of weeks I'll find a 12" KOI for a good price, maybe I'll make a vid.


 sounds great, nice pics


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

those are some sick kills...very nice...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

damn man , i will get some picts of my jag when my dad gets back on sunday he has all of his tail gone and then the other day when i took him out i noticed he had half his face gone like totaly gone.


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

Hmmm you mean to tell me you fed a jag to your pirahna's haha I was just sent over here by one of your users to check it out and I must say that is f*cking crazy. You fed a poor 6 inch jag to your pirahna's haha. damn man.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

too bad you couldn't video it...


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

ya know I'd like to get ahold of your pirahna's and let em know who's on top of the food chain







lol j/p I doubt they taste the greatest.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey optix, yes I did throw my jag in there for my p's to eat, and if you have one I would throw him in there as well. As well as any other fish you have. Let me know some of your other favorite fishes, I will be sure to use them as feeders. Oh yea, and welcome to the board


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

I like Doviis and umbees they are my fav. but if you want to impress me heres what I want you to do. Put a pack of doviis or umbees or a mix of both equal to the amount of P's you own. make sure the doviis and umbees are at least the size of the pirahnas put in a divider to let the cichlids get used to the surroundings and after a couple of days open up shop and let the war begin and video tape it. That would be carnage. That would be something I'd like to see. You know as well as I do that you wouldn't do that though. Of course you could put one at a time in because you know that if you put in 6 doviis or umbees that your pirahnas would be sacrificed. Pirahnas are pack hunters. Doviis jags and umbees are aggressors. Its just like putting a single lion in the center of a pack of 6 wolves. The wolves will probably take the lion down. Put 6 lions against 6 wolves and well.....you know the rest. The wolves would try to run away and maybe escape or maybe meet Jaws of actual power. same goes for a jag dovii or umbee. Put one in its toast. Put the numbers even. Basically same thing as the lion story Except theres very little room for the pack hunters to run in a little glass box (Oh and just for those of you who don't know...jags doviis and umbees also share the same weaponry,,,just their teeth don't show like the p's. I have a buddy who has a 6000 gallon pond that holds 8 12"+jags 4 15"+ F0 doviis and 3 20"+ umbees 1 24" F0 male. I doubt they would appreciate the intrusion of 6 12" pirahans do you?? tell ya what, you make the video I told you to make and I'll ask him if I can place a pack of 6 serras in his pond once we get the algae cleared up a bit more I'll shoot some video and we'll share carnage footage how's that sound?? 15 cichlids 6 pirahnas. thats a better ratio than 6 to one dont ya think. I think pirahnas are great, I have nothing against them. I do however find threads like this disturbing but I've already been through this and have made amends. No offense intended in my threads here or at my home board. As I said I do like pirahna's I just don't agree on reasons some of the owners raise them for, but hey thats just me. No harm done with expressing my opinion, at least not as much harm as you expressing yours (proven by camera). To each his own right, now before any of you attack the keyboard to make a response to me save it and take a breath. Its not worth it, if you are sitting there being offended because I think what you do is wrong, then maybe you do too. Owning pirahnas is not wrong in no means. To me it is wrong to do some of the things their owners do though, and you may be wondering why im even on this board if I dont' like it. I came because a fellow board member of yours sent me here to see just what he was talking about during a heated discussion. So while he voiced his opinion on my board, I came and voiced mine on his. He did send me here after all, but we made amends became very reasonable and ended discussion, which im sure your maturity will grant you the pleasure of doing so as well. happy feedings

EDIT: sorry about the Cichlid vs pirahna thing in the beggining I came into it heated but calmed down towards the end. no hard feelings. And about my fish I own. I have a female 4" jack dempsey, 5" tiger oscar breeding pair of cons. I used to have a 16" F2 Jag but my space became limited so I gave him to my buddy (guy with the pond). Now the fish I own lol well of course they don't stand a chance I don't care if there are 30 of them. They just aren't really aggresive or pack hunters so they would just kinda run around until doom caught them, but if you feel it necessary to feed your pirahnas fish like mine, To each his own as I said before. I wont bother you anymore. I most likely wont be back after this so respond as you will or whatever you see fit.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RIP fishys


----------



## optix (May 30, 2003)

Predatory cichlids

heres a quick reference link of my favorite fishy soldiers if you care to take a peek and read up on them


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres the scoop on the jag for anyone else feeling the same way. I bought two of them a few months back, not really hoping for a pair just got two. Well they ended up spawning 3 or 4 times, dont really remember. The last time, the female ate all the eggs and so they male killed her. Not into cichlids except for jags and RD's. Well those were also taken out prior to the last spawn. Nothing was able to be kept in there. Unless a serra, I hate having a single fish in a tank. Didnt want any store credit and not gonna post this jag in the buy and sell, not worth it really. So I threw him in my p tank. Yes they are beautiful fish, but I didnt care for it much. So why not make his beautiful ass a feeder. MUAHAHAHAHAHA. For all of those who dont like it, oh well. and for those who have nothing better to do than leave your board to respond to my thread


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

is that that one jag you put in cause you got tired of wasting a tank on him?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yup


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

optix said:


> Of course you could put one at a time in because you know that if you put in 6 doviis or umbees that your pirahnas would be sacrificed. Pirahnas are pack hunters. Doviis jags and umbees are aggressors. Its just like putting a single lion in the center of a pack of 6 wolves. The wolves will probably take the lion down. Put 6 lions against 6 wolves and well.....you know the rest. The wolves would try to run away and maybe escape or maybe meet Jaws of actual power. same goes for a jag dovii or umbee. Put one in its toast. Put the numbers even.


 i think you got it all wrong. piranhas have sharp teeth... they are on top of the food chain. a single piranha could probably take out six jags or red devils. i look at it like this: somebody with a gun could take out 6 un-armed people... doesn't matter how big or scary the un-armed people are, they are up against someone with a weapon.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

optix said:


> I most likely wont be back after this so respond as you will or whatever you see fit.


 15 posts later.......


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

well know jags and rd's are mean bitches and they are tough no question but sooner or later that p is gona use his teeth no lip locking like cichlids razor teeth im beting on p's dont bring a bat to a gunfight lol and gargie sweet carnage!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I will be sure to post some more pics. Lemme know what yall wanna see.


----------



## Jumaroo (May 27, 2003)

Amazon said:


> optix said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you could put one at a time in because you know that if you put in 6 doviis or umbees that your pirahnas would be sacrificed. Pirahnas are pack hunters. Doviis jags and umbees are aggressors. Its just like putting a single lion in the center of a pack of 6 wolves. The wolves will probably take the lion down. Put 6 lions against 6 wolves and well.....you know the rest. The wolves would try to run away and maybe escape or maybe meet Jaws of actual power. same goes for a jag dovii or umbee. Put one in its toast. Put the numbers even.
> ...


 well i wouldnt get into this discussion but after your post i think i got to reply...
you know there are predators that eat piranhas.. so piranhas aint on the top of the food chain.. i was watching a documentary video at the amazon.. a shoal of piranhas was eating some fish .. ganging on them... suddenly some shadows showed up in the water.. the piranhas started running/swimming anxiously around .... then peackock basses start eating some of the piranhas that couldnt leave fast enough..
moral? peacockbass own piranhas np


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

for the love of sanity. it was a great thread with awesome pics Gargoyle. I am sorry that it got trashed like most do. as for piranhas and the top of the food chain and who ones who, it all goes out to who's bigger and stronger at the moment (packs can take down larger prey but just a solo piranha may not be that threatening, especially to a significantly larger peacock bass). stop crapping up this thread. this site is piranha fury.....FURY...take a hint people. Later on.

Joe


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHA thanx Joe. No offense to anyone, but I really give a rats ass about the fish totem pole. I dont have any PBASS, well I did but sold them to get these p's. Oh yea, I might be picking up a mouse tomorrow, will keep yall posted.


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

Jumaroo said:


> Amazon said:
> 
> 
> > optix said:
> ...


 that was a fluke.


----------

